# Wood Sources on Long Island, NY



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm relatively new to this board.

I live in Hicksville, NY which is part of Nassau County on Long Island.

At the beginning of September I got a JET JWL-1220VS Lathe.

I've been able to get 2×2's of poplar, pine, and fir at Loews.

I searched the internet and found several sites which sell turning blanks of domestic wood (Woodturners Catalog, Rockler, Got Wood, etc.) I ordered some blanks of Ash, Maple, Oak, and Walnut at reasonable prices.

However, I'd like to find a source near me where I can pick and choose on site.

Do any fellow Longislanders know of such a source?


----------



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi im near you in Baldwin. also new here
theres nowhere around here to buy thick stock at reasonable prices really. wood-ply in freeport just closed down not long ago.. theres a few hardwood lumber dealers in suffolk, and one exotic woods dealer in northport but all are pricey in my opinion. i do a lot of turning and have tons of woods here, im going to PM ya.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

There is a hardwood supplier in Bohemia/Ronkonkoma on Fifth Ave north of Rt 454 - J&A Hardwoods. I've been there twice and talked on the phone to him once. All three times was a rather harrowing experience. He is a very difficult person to deal with. Never actually purchaced anything from him. He does have hardwoods, don't know if he has any turning stock. He has one corner of the wharehouse with small bundles of different woods. You guys might have better luck with him than I. Riverhead Building Supply does carry some dressed hardwoods, at least at their Riverhead location, but they get top dollar and I doubt they have any turning stock. There is a guy who used to do custom milling in Yaphank on CR 21 south of route 25 on the west side . I think he is the first house south of East Bartlett. I know a few years back I sent someone there to get some oak logs milled and it seemed to work out for him. It might be worth it for you if you want turning stock to scout around the tree service guys and get some logs from them and air dry them for the future. Good luck in your search.


----------



## WindwoodTrader (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, Joe-
I have my own forest near Albany so wood is plentiful but I know that there are Woodcraft stores in East Greenwich, RI and also in the Hartford Ct area. I can probably get you some stuff if you don't mind not seasoned. I do have many bowl blanks in cherry and maple that I cut and sealed last Fall.


----------



## Tribalwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Roger, if you see this thread again, email me at [email protected] 
i have no way to contact you.


----------



## guitargeek (Jul 7, 2011)

try roberts plywood in deer park. thay have a huge warehouse lots of exotic timber.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's three close by ones;
Suburban Mills Huntington Station NY (13 miles) 
Roberts Plywood Co. Deer Park NY (14 miles) 
EXOTIC WOODS USA East Northport NY (16 miles) 
Google Woodfinder and that site will let you filter most anything you're looking for, it can also pay to troll Craig's list regularly as many times ther are some awesome deals to be had


----------

